# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Branto Orb, remote presence and security home intelligence device, Branto Inc., Dover, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Branto Inc.

"Branto: Full Remote Presence & Security Device" on Indiegogo

"Branto: The first smart home with full remote presence" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Branto: the first smart home with full remote presence

Published on Jan 7, 2015




Branto Connects Your Home For Real | Hardware Battlefield 2015

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Put a Branto in the room and you'll not only get a telepresence device with a camera and microphone, but a music player, universal remote, and sound/motion detector.

----------


## Airicist

Early video about Branto orb

Published on Jan 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Branto Smart Home on Indiegogo

Published on Jul 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Branto lets you keep a 360-degree eye on your home"

by Stu Robarts
August 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 5, 2016




> Branto Orb allows you to remote control your TV, Air Conditioner and Media Centre.

----------

